# Changer taille de police générale sous MacOS 10.5



## masterquent (14 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Je trouve que la taille des polices (notament de la barre des menus) est trop grosse, je souhaiterai la régler à la taille de la police utilisée dans le menu aide des applications.

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

TinkerTool, Silk.


----------



## zep3 (15 Octobre 2008)

Silk est vraiment sympa mais payant.


----------



## masterquent (16 Octobre 2008)

zep3 a dit:


> Silk est vraiment sympa mais payant.



...et imcompatible leopard !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Si il est compatible.


----------



## zep3 (16 Octobre 2008)

Oui, il est compatible leopard, liste des logiciels unsanity compatible leopard: http://www.unsanity.com/products/compatibility


----------

